# ADA Forgotten World Aquascape



## Tim Harrison (19 Sep 2019)

This slightly different take on an aquascape looks like fun. ‘Forgotten World’...a Jurassic period aquascape with an interesting fish choice...


----------



## Hanuman (19 Sep 2019)

Indeed. All those fish look prehistorical fossils


----------



## Ed Wiser (19 Sep 2019)

ADA always spends time on the details.  Always something to learn and not the average fish choices.


----------



## alto (19 Sep 2019)

Not to detract from the scape  

but some fish considerations 



> Aquarium: Cube Garden W60×D30×H36（cm）



For this size of tank, _Parambassis lala _would seem a more suitable fish size 
(P lala 3-4cm vs P ranga 8cm - occasionally P lala does ship in as P ranga )

Same for the Ctenops nobilis which are suggested for 120cm minimum tank length (re aggressive behaviour as they  mature)


----------



## Tim Harrison (20 Sep 2019)

alto said:


> Not to detract from the scape
> 
> but some fish considerations
> 
> ...


I agree alto. These fish have always fascinated me ever since I first got in to fish keeping about a 100 years ago, it's one of the reasons this tank caught my eye. I think they were classified as genus _Chanda_ back then.


----------



## zozo (20 Sep 2019)

Indeed fascinating fish.. They also caught my eye a few years back for my asian themed scape.
I actualy don't realy remember but i think they didn't come cheap. And grow to big for my tank.. All tho regularly available from the importer not a fish to find easily in the lfs. And i'm always reluctand to order lifestock i have no experience with or never seen for real.

https://www.ruinemans.com/en-GB/8012/indian-glass-perch.html


----------



## CooKieS (24 Sep 2019)

Nice scape but too many and inadéquate fishes...well, that's how Ada get their po4 to feed épiphytes...


----------

